# Setting Up Cichlid Tank With Photos - Advises Appreciated



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I want to set up a simple cichlid tank. i am new to the species and ive done some significant research on cichlids. so far this is what i have done. please comment and feel free to give me some advice.

in the first image you will see my tank its a 46 gallon bowfront tank. with a matching stand.

i have two ehiem 2213 and planning to add a diy filter with a powerhead (will upload photos).

bought some pool filter sand and planning to wash it tomorrow to add in the tank.

picked up some Limestone rocks. i already washed, scrubbed and boiled them. yes i know it raises pH and GH but i think it will be fine as i am planing to add african cichlids which enjoy the higher ph.

*Whats next:*

my canisters didnt come with any media so i ordered 3L of Seachem Matrix. will fill my canister with seachem matrix along with a layer of dollarama pot scrubbers, sponge and filter floss.

my canisters also only came with one set of hoses so i will have to make DIY ones with plumbing parts from Homedepot.

i will let my rocks and sand soak in water for a week or two then add them to my tank.

my filter will not have to be cycled as i am planning to add a bunch of cycled biomax from an established tank.

will add a few java ferns to the tank.

as for lighting i am in the process of building a DIY HO LED light fixture comprised of 10x 3w LED from ebay.

will post more photos soon


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I used to have a 75 gal mbuna tank, and thoroughly enjoyed my mix of yellow labs and cyno-axelrodi.
In your case the only suggestion I would make is to only go with one Eheim 2213, each one is rated for 66 gallons at full flow, so 1 combined with a power-head filter for surface agitation should be plenty.
How many fish are you planning on stocking? What breed?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Tino said:


> I used to have a 75 gal mbuna tank, and thoroughly enjoyed my mix of yellow labs and cyno-axelrodi.
> In your case the only suggestion I would make is to only go with one Eheim 2213, each one is rated for 66 gallons at full flow, so 1 combined with a power-head filter for surface agitation should be plenty.
> How many fish are you planning on stocking? What breed?


I suppose i can go with one and put the other one in my gold fish tank. as for stock, im not too sure about cichlid breeds. i do want some nice bright colour like the yellow labs, im not too sure what other cichlids get along together. thanks for the reply


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

So far 3L of Seachem matrix came today. along with some cichlid pellets and flakes. 

started to fill my tank, washed the sand and placed in the limestone rocks.
next would me to let my equipment run for a few weeks to allow plants to establish strong roots before fish go in. again i can skip cycling as i will seed from another tank


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

If you stock the tank with Mbunas, you can get quite a few and they will get along (providing you have either enough plants/rocks to distort lines of sight, or dither fish to distract them from fighting too much).
As I said I stocked Yellow Labs (yellow obviously) with Cyno-axelrodi (Purple) and a pleco. I had a black background and black substrate which really made their colours show more.
For dither fish I had some full grown Buenos Aries Tetras (5), they are fast so they never got bullied and they provided a distraction if a bigger cichlid started bullying a smaller one.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I had the exact same setup as yours and I had an Eheim 2215 plus a Marineland Emperor 280. The Eheims are great for biological filtration however not due to their lower GPH they're not the best mechanical filters. You will definitely need both 2213 filters going if you plan to stock African Cichlids. A powerhead with sponge will be a good mechanical filter that you must clean every week.

I personally think you'll still need to be very careful with your cycle. Even if you seed your filters you'll still have to wait until the levels of beneficial bacteria develop to the levels required to handle the waste produced by the fish you're stocking.

Good luck with your new setup.
--
Paul


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Tino said:


> If you stock the tank with Mbunas, you can get quite a few and they will get along (providing you have either enough plants/rocks to distort lines of sight, or dither fish to distract them from fighting too much).
> As I said I stocked Yellow Labs (yellow obviously) with Cyno-axelrodi (Purple) and a pleco. I had a black background and black substrate which really made their colours show more.
> For dither fish I had some full grown Buenos Aries Tetras (5), they are fast so they never got bullied and they provided a distraction if a bigger cichlid started bullying a smaller one.


That is a great idea. I will definitely get a few dither fish


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

replied in your other thread.

Not sure the plants will make it long term though. I'd suggest more rocks though.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> replied in your other thread.
> 
> Not sure the plants will make it long term though. I'd suggest more rocks though.


i got the plants from my other tank. didnt cost me anything. ill accept the risks. 
i will get more rocks for sure. i pick them from a storm ditch near my house.


----------

